# Inside Amy Schumer - Seasons 1 & 2 - DVD Review



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=43402[/img] 
*Title: Inside Amy Schumer: Seasons 1 and 2* 

*Movie:* :4stars:
*Video:* :4.5stars:
*Audio:* :4stars: 
*Extras:* :2stars: 

*HTS Overall Score:*80




[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=43410[/img]*Summary*
I have to admit this up front. I’m a huge fan of sketch comedy shows. “Key & Peele”, “Dave Chappelle”, the works. Improv and sketch shows really push a comedians talents to the limits and binge watching a show on television like this is my favorite way to watch them. Amy was someone I had heard OF in years past, but never got around to watching her because her trailers and video bits never did anything for me. After watching her first two seasons I have to admit the girl REALLY has talent. Women comedians have it rough in the standup circuit, as most of them blend together and are thought of as relatively unfunny by much of the “humor” world. Amy is one of those girls that really breaks the mold of previous comedians and gets down and dirty with the best of them. There was about half a dozen times where I was laughing hysterically during an episode and thought to myself “oh my goodness, this is soooooo politically incorrect, I shouldn’t be laughing”, but I couldn’t help dying on the floor. Her style lends itself to be very blue as she discusses anything from death, children, bulimia, and her own weight issues (which I find funny that she’s labeled a chubby comedian when the girl wears a size 6). 

The variety of the show reminds me a lot of Dave Chappelle’s earlier sketch days, where she intertwines bits of standup comedy as well as cuts to interviews with guest stars and sketch comedy acts that mix in everyone from Zack Braff, Parker Posey, Janeane Garafalo and Abby Elliott. The first season of the show was a little rocky with the guest stars, but once she found her groove the show just took off and guest characters started being included on the show more often, with higher and higher profiles. Amy is not a comedian for everyone, as her humor tends to be very blunt and brutal, even for guys. She pulls no punches in her interview and you would swear that you’re talking to a guy in a bar, except for, you know, her being a female. That same blue nature makes her a very love her or hate her type of comedian. I have heard everything from she’s the best comedian in the world down to people loathing her rude, crude and crass humor as being a huge turnoff. While most comedians have a “persona”, Amy’s is wildly politically incorrect and she doesn’t care who it offends.

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=43418[/img]
Interestingly enough, Amy is a very feminist comedian, and I don’t mean that she’s a man hater. She’s very pro-active in female empowerment and her guest stars definitely show that angle. She also has a fair amount of serious moments in the show, with one major one in particular dealing with writer Tig Notaro’s battle with cancer, along with a section of each episode called “Deep Inside Amy” where she has one on one conversations with various people, some of which is humorous, some of it not. I’m not always a fan of the “amp up the gross out humor to 11” style of comedy, but somehow Amy really makes it work for her and has made the show into a full three seasons long with another season along the way. She’s also tried to break into the film world with a few small cameo’s as well as a feature length film coming out, so who knows what the future brings for the curvy blond. 






*Rating:* 

Not Rated by the MPAA



*Video* :4stars:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=43426[/img]Shot on Digital video, "Inside Amy Schumer" looks exquisite on DVD. It may not be in Hi def like the broadcast show is, but the detail and the shiny polished nature of the show almost maxes out the quality that DVD can bring to the table. The little skits are shot well, with hi quality equipment, rendering excellent detail across the board, whether it be from the stand up bits, or the pre-recorded skits. black levels remain strong and full of shadow detail and the disc doesn't show any signs of macroblocking across the 3 DVD-9's or any other form of digital manipulation. Comedy Central shows are hit and miss with the quality, depending on the filming equipment, but across the board, "Inside Amy Schumer" scores marks for an excellent looking SD encode. 










*Audio* :4stars:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=43434[/img]Much like the video, the audio quality of Comedy central shows can vary, usually between a 5.1 track and a 2.0 stereo track, and Amy’s little sketch comedy show carries across the broadcast 2.0 stereo track. The majority of the show is just simply Amy doing interviews, standup routines and the sketches so there isn’t a whole lot good a 5.1 track would do besides opening up some ambiance in the sketches. Dialog is crisp and clean with good levels matching between all the different pieces spliced together. There’s a little bit of channel separation during the sketches, but not a whole lot, since it’s mainly a dialog based show. Very solid all the way around.








[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=43442[/img]*Extras* :2stars:
• Unaired Sketches
• Behind the Scenes Featurettes
• Seasons 1 & 2 Stand-up









*Overall:* :4stars:

Amy Schumer is a hysterical “blue collar” comedian that really basks in going to the lower rungs of taste for her jokes. She’s not someone I recommend for those of you who like clean humor, as she’s far from it. However, if you’re a fan of the older Chappelle style of humor with a decidedly “white girl” twist than Amy very well may tickle your funny bone. Given a very solid stereo track and an AMAZING video encode this collection of both seasons of Amy’s hit show is a steal for the price they’re asking. I’d definitely recommend watching for those of you who like blue humor. 

*Additional Information:*

Starring: Amy Schumer
Created by: Amy Schumer
Aspect Ratio: 1.85:1 MPEG2
Audio: English: Dolby Digital 2.0 Stereo
Studio: Comedy Central
Rated: NR
Runtime: 440 Minutes
DVD Release Date: April 7th 2015



*Buy Inside Amy Schumer: Seasons 1 and 2 On DVD at Amazon*



*Recommendation: Check it out​*







More about Mike


----------

